

Seven ways to get unfollowed on Twitter - drungli
http://www.silicon.com/management/sales-and-marketing/2011/08/17/seven-ways-to-get-unfollowed-on-twitter-39747817/

======
bradleyland
8\. Fail to gracefully handle trolls.

I follow Alton Brown, who I really enjoy watching on television. Alton is a
food hacker, and I love him for it. The problem is, as much as Alton "gets"
food, he doesn't "get" twitter. Most of his tweets are great, but he doesn't
cope well with the open, public communication channel that Twitter provides.
Twitter is unfiltered, so you're going to have to deal with trolls. I saw him
suffer a fairly significant early-stage loss of followers over a troll battle.

 _Note: He's gotten much better recently._

